# Pioneer DEH-P8500MP problems



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

ok, so my friend was going to buy this deck until the dude at best buy told him that 9 out of 10 blow within a few months. has anyone ever heard of this problem? and if it does exist, does the same thing happen with the DEH-P850MP?


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *ok, so my friend was going to buy this deck until the dude at best buy told him that 9 out of 10 blow within a few months. has anyone ever heard of this problem? and if it does exist, does the same thing happen with the DEH-P850MP? *


I just bought the premier deh-p850mp deck, and the guys at the audio store here said its a much better quality deck than the 8500. I'll let you know next week after I put it in how the quality is


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I've never heard of pioneer ever having that type of problem. I've had my pioneer head unit for 2 years now and the thing still works like its brand new. I think the guy at best buy just has a personal thing against pioneer.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *I've never heard of pioneer ever having that type of problem. I've had my pioneer head unit for 2 years now and the thing still works like its brand new. I think the guy at best buy just has a personal thing against pioneer. *


yeah, thats what i was thinking
but my friend, well, isn't "the sharpest tool in the shed"


----------

